# Depersonalization episodes after excessive consumption of alcohol



## Britney (Sep 23, 2011)

I only feel depersonalized after I've drank a lot of alcohol - i.e. more than just a few beers. It doesn't happen until the next day or sometimes the day after. But it lasts for at least a week and it makes it so difficult to get on with life. Does anyone else get alcohol induced DP or similar episodes? From what I've read most people get it because of anxiety or trauma and it lasts much longer than a week....

I generally abstain from drinking too much and last weekend was the first time in a few years that I accidentally went over my limit (whatever it is). I know the solution is to just make sure I don't drink too much, but it would be nice to know if anyone else has a similar story and if there is any way to relieve the symptoms despite them not lasting terribly long.


----------



## Almo (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi,

I have had the exact same thing with an onset a day or two later after drinking alcohol with severe DP that lasts at least a week and often longer. I first had a problem with this over 8 years ago. I can't tell you why this is (though I would really like to know) and I have not found a way to relieve the symptoms. However, I have found that only certain types of drinks have this affect on me which include beers, wines and whiskeys. Although I cannot say for sure that what works for me will work for you, I have systematically tested the effects of several different drinks and have found that certain drinks including vodka, gin and sambuca (even in large amounts) have absolutely no detrimental effect.

If anyone else has experienced DP after drinking, I would be really interested in hearing your story also. Does anyone know of a medical reason that this problem could arise? It appears not to be down to alcohol itself (certainly in my case) as it only occurs after drinking particular types of alcoholic beverages, while others are absolutely fine. Could it be down to chemicals found in certain drinks perhaps?

Thanks


----------



## Britney (Sep 23, 2011)

That's so weird! I tried the same - testing to see if certain types of alcohol were worse but for me it depends on the volume I drink and not the type of alcohol. I can get drunk on beer, wine, vodka etc and even mix my drinks without feeling the effects but if I drink that bit too much (still haven't worked out my exact limit) then I wake up depersonalized....

I still haven't figured out a way to relieve my symptoms but the most recent episode I had was quite different to the last ones I had (well over a year ago) - I used to get extremely fatigued and I would get through whatever I had to each day and then fall into bed at 6pm each night, wake up at whatever time I had to in the morning and do it all over again. But the last episode I didn't seem to be tired. I still found it quite exhausting to interact with people and even to go outside for a walk, but I wouldn't get into my flat and just want to go straight to sleep... I'm intrigued as to why this was - I don't see how I could be used to the feeling and have learned to deal with it better since it's been so long since the episode before that. And I felt just as depersonalised as I ever have...

So many questions!


----------



## Almo (Sep 26, 2011)

That's very interesting as for me it definately depends on the type of alcholic drink. At first I thought that the DP episodes I have experienced couldn't possibly be brought on by drinking and must be due to another cause. However, I have since found that everytime I drink certain alcoholic drinks, it brings on a very severe DP episode which at first was extremely frightening. Interestingly, despite experiencing several DP episodes in this way (before finding out which types of drink seem to lead to it), only one person ever noticed that I wasn't myself. All other times nobody mentioned it despite the fact that I felt like I was on another planet!

I do however suffer from anxiety and panic attacks sometimes during periods of high stress but have learned to manage this over time to the point where it barely bothers me now. Have you also suffered from anxiety/panic attacks?

Has anyone else suffered from alcohol induced DP?


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Almo said:


> Has anyone else suffered from alcohol induced DP?


I think I would include several factors for me, some drugs, some stress..., but all the factors basically lead to over-stimulation, which then leads to the dp/dr. ...


----------



## Britney (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah it is so weird to find that to everyone else nothing has changed, but to yourself, your world is upside down!

I've never had panic or anxiety attacks, I generally don't get stressed. Occasionally, if I'm feeling partically brought down by the dp, I'll lock myself in my flat and have a cry; but then I get over it.

And I'm a really relaxed happy person until the DP comes on. I've never had any issues with stress!


----------

